# cedar spiral



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Just finished a cedar stick with a spiral in the middle.Stained a darker color.Drilled for a wrist strap.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice spiral. Makes your stick stand out.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice spiralled stick. Those canes in the background grabbed my attention. Any chance of a few pics of those. I like the style.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

The canes in the pic are test sticks.Learned to use my tenon cutter on some.The canes L to R are Lilac cedar cedar D willow D willow.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice spiral well done


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

How do you like using the tenon cutter? I have one but haven't used it much. I have been cutting my own tenon with a carving knife after drilling the hole.


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I really like using the tenon cutter.I don't have carving skill or patience for it right now.I like that the tenons are long enough to go through the handle completely..Sometimes the end grain makes for a nice design on the top of the handle.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good looking stick!


----------

